# What do red numbers in brackets mean on financial statements?



## RandomInvestor (14 January 2017)

Hey guys I was doing some research but can't get 1 answer because it could have several possible meanings. I am looking at a company called Dicker Data :

https://www.dickerdata.com.au/CMS/DD/media/DD/PDFs/DDR/424kcjlg5tzy9f.pdf

 Looks good so far but it is very short term, I noticed on page 9 this : 
NET CASH FROM (USED IN) OPERATING ACTIVITIES
(13,549,544) The numbers are highlighted and red what does this mean? Does it mean negative?


----------



## McLovin (14 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Hey guys I was doing some research but can't get 1 answer because it could have several possible meanings. I am looking at a company called Dicker Data :
> 
> https://www.dickerdata.com.au/CMS/DD/media/DD/PDFs/DDR/424kcjlg5tzy9f.pdf
> 
> ...




Yes. If it's in brackets it's money going out (used in).

Maybe start a thread with all these accounting for beginners questions in one, rather than starting a new one each time around.


----------



## RandomInvestor (14 January 2017)

Ok no problem. Yeah sorry I had a feeling I was making too many posts lol, I got a bunch of questions and I can't just think of all them at once if I could I would just do it on 1 post and make points. But yeah I'll try keep it to a minimum. Thanks a bunch as always.


----------



## RandomInvestor (14 January 2017)

Oh wait 1 thing to confirm sorry I'm paranoid so money going out means they are paying stuff? Then why would it be negative?


----------



## McLovin (14 January 2017)

RandomInvestor said:


> Oh wait 1 thing to confirm sorry I'm paranoid so money going out means they are paying stuff? Then why would it be negative?




Yeah they're paying stuff, money is going out. It's negative because they're in the business of making money, and to make money you need cash coming in, not going out.


----------



## RandomInvestor (14 January 2017)

Ah ok thanks man!


----------



## galumay (14 January 2017)

RandomInvestor, its a bit dry but I worked my way thru this book early in my self education, "Financial Statement Analysis, A Practitioners Guide" by Fridson & Alvarez. Its available in iBooks.


----------



## RandomInvestor (17 January 2017)

Ok I'll check it out, thanks.


----------

